# Wasserfenchel<=>Wassersellerie



## sister_in_act (10. Mai 2010)

hier noch 2 Bilder des __ Wasserfenchel, die ich nachreiche an Annett

     

ich hoffe die Qualität ist gut genug




grüße
ulla


----------



## Fluni81 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

Boah, sieht der schicki aus..meiner ist voll spillerig


----------



## Annett (10. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

Hallo Ulla.

Kannst Du mal versuchen, ihn von der Seite zu erwischen?
Möglichst so, dass der Hintergrund weiter weg ist?
Vermutlich bekommst Du dann die eigentliche Pflanze richtig scharf und nicht den Hintergrund. :?
Oder Ihr setzt die Idee mit Deinem Mann um... 

LG Annett


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

Hallo Annett



> Oder Ihr setzt die Idee mit Deinem Mann um...



Morgen müssen beide dran glauben  droh*
sowohl mein GöGa als auch der Wasserfenchel

@ Fluni

ich dünne den jedes Jahr ordentlich aus weil er mir alles zuwuchert.
guckst du hier:
 

einträchtig mit Wasserlobelie

lb Grüße ulla


----------



## Fluni81 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

Huhu Ulla!

Ich hab meinen erst vor wenigen Wochen gekauft und hoffe, das er i-wann auch so toll aussieht wie deiner

gruss antje


----------



## Casybay (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

Hallo Ulla,
Deine Pflanzen sehen prima aus
Dein Wasserfenchel im 1.Bild-Beitrag sieht aus wie meine Wassersellerie, oder ist das die gleiche Pflanze und man kann sie verschieden nennen?!


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

sowas darfst mich nicht fragen , Carmen....da hab ich null plan
da gibts hier *spezis* die das sicher beantworten können.

und hier der 17.versuch, dieses mal unterplexiglas,   2 stengel so zu fotografieren, daß man was erkennen kann...

 

wenns nicht ok ist muß ich weiter experimentieren...

lb grüße ulla


----------



## Casybay (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

Hallo Ulla,
hier mal meine Wassersellerie:


----------



## Fluni81 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*



Casybay schrieb:


> Hallo Ulla,
> hier mal meine Wassersellerie:
> Anhang anzeigen 63468



So sieht mien Fenchel auch aus


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
also Carmen hat recht  !!

Das ist offensichtlich Wassersellerie und NICHT Wasserfenchel.

Tante goog hat mich da gerade aufgeklärt weil ichs denn doch wissen wollte
Die Blätter des Wasserfenchel sehen völlig anders aus:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Großer_Wasserfenchel

ich habe meine pflanze als wasserfenchel gekauft und nicht weiter recherchiert .
 tschuldigung Annett

...aber vielleicht fehlt dir ja auch noch der wassersellerie in deiner sammlung

lb grüße
ulla


----------



## Fluni81 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

Na sowas..ich hab den aber auch als Wasserfenchel gekauft


----------



## Inken (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

 hmmm....

Ich finde, wir scheinen irgendwie alle das gleiche zu haben..

Laut Google ist das aber weder Wasserfenchel noch Wassersellerie, oder habe ich nur schlechte Bilder gefunden?  

Bei mir sieht der Wasserfenchel auch so aus:
  

..dachte ich bis jetzt,..


----------



## Annett (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

Guten Abend.

Das IST trotzdem Wasserfenchel (Oenanthe javanica)... http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product...nthe-javanica--Flamingo----Wasserfenchel.html

Die blöden deutschen Namen wieder, wo unterschiedliche Pflanzen gleich heißen.  
Carmen hat die Blätter schön frei gestellt.  
Würde daher gern, wenns okay ist, ihr Bild und Ullas Plexiglasbild fürs Lexikon nehmen.


----------



## Inken (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*



Annett schrieb:


> Die blöden deutschen Namen wieder, wo unterschiedliche Pflanzen gleich heißen.



Toll, reingefallen.. 

Danke, Annett, jetzt ist meine Wasserfenchelwelt wieder in Ordnung!


----------



## Casybay (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

Hallo Annett,
gerne zu Diensten. Im Laden haben sie mir aber Wassersellerie verkauft und er blüht auch nicht wie der Wasserfenchel. Doch nicht die gleichen Pflanzen?:?


----------



## Casybay (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

Hallo,
hab im BLV Pflanzenführer nachgelesen, W.F. ist im lat.Namen auch anders und sieht vom Blatt anders aus als die W.S., vielleicht kann man das doch nochmal genau rechergieren,
bevor man beide Pflanzen unrechtm. zu Einer macht.


----------



## Annett (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

Hallo Carmen.

Ich hatte ja bereits oben geschrieben, dass es sich in diesem Fall um zwei unterschiedliche Pflanzen mit gleichem (dt.) Namen handelt.
http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=wasserfenchel

Wirklich genau ist und bleibt eben nur der lateinische und der sagt beim Artnamen schon was unterschiedliches. 
Kommen denn die Bilder bei Werner hin - im Vergleich mit Deinen?


----------



## Casybay (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

Hallo Annett,
im Lexikon Pflanzen sieht man aber beide Pflanzen unter dem Begriff Wasserfenchel,sind halt auch beide zusammen auf dem Bild. Eine extra Rubrik Wassersellerie hab ich nicht gefunden


----------



## Casybay (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

@Annett, der Flamingo Wasserfenchel (aus Japan) bei Werner , kommt dem Wassersellerie sehr nah. Der Wassersellerie hat aber ganz unscheinbare Blütchen.
Wenn meiner soweit ist, werd ichs fest halten


----------



## Annett (11. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

Hallo Carmen.

Lass unser Lexikon erstmal außen vor - das können wir jederzeit ändern und werden dies mit Sicherheit tun.
Habe deswegen auch schon Dodi angeschrieben, weil ich vermute, dass das dritte Bild von ihr ist... 
Mir selbst ist das Ganze auch erst heute durch dieses Thema hier aufgefallen. 

Vielleicht kann uns Werner noch helfen, falls er über das Thema stolpert. Mal sehen. 
Bei ihm gibt es ebenfalls keinen "Wassersellerie" und ich habe diesen Namen zuvor auch noch nie gehört. 
Merkwürdig.


----------



## sister_in_act (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel*

Hallo alle

nach dem link, den ich eingestellt hatte, kann man Wasserfenchel sehr deutlich vom *Wassersellerie* unterscheiden, sowohl was blätter als auch Blüten angeht.
allerdings meine ich mich erinnern zu können, daß mein ? Wasserfenchel? auch nach fenchel riecht...
hier nochmal was ich gefunden habe zu wassersellerie
http://www.teichmann-shop.de/Teichpflanzen/Sumpfpflanzen/
beschreibung dazu :
Wassersellerie  Apium repens

•wenig bekannte Art feuchter Wiesen
•steht in Deutschland unter Naturschutz
•feuchte bis nasse, nährstoffreiche Böden
•mildes Petersilienaroma


und hier wasserfenchel:
http://blumeninschwaben.de/Zweikeimblaettrige/Doldenbluetler/wasserfenchel.htm
Gattung: Wasserfenchel (Oenanthe)
eine sehr genau bebilderung, die den unterschied  aufzeigt.

Vietnamesicher Wasserfenchel  Oenanthe stolonifera

•absolut winterharte exotische Rarität
•Blätter und junge Triebe werden in Vietnam als Gemüse gegessen
•der Wasserfenchel bildet Ausläufer
•flaches Wasser bis hin zu feuchem Boden

lb grüße
ulla


----------



## Casybay (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel<=>Wassersellerie*

Klasse Ulla,das hilft


----------



## Doris (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel<=>Wassersellerie*

Hallo

Um noch mehr Unklarheiten zu verbreiten habe ich hier auch noch was für euch.
Eigentlich habe ich gedacht es wäre "nur" Wasserfenchel. Aber wie die Dinge liegen gibt es wohl verschiedene Meinungen, Aussagen, Namen usw.

Also habe ich mich im www. auf die Suche gemacht weil ich wissen wollte,was denn das hier für einer ist.
   
 
nachdem ich etwas recherchiert habe dachte ich es wäre der vietnamesiche Wasserfenchel (Oenanthe stolonifera)
Nach etwas weiterer Recherche bin ich darauf gestossen, dass es sich auch um Breitblättrigen __ Merk (Sium latifolium) bzw. Wassersellerie handeln könnte.
http://www.botanikus.de/Gift/merk.
Also... ich habe  
für mich ist das erst mal weiterhin Wasserfenchel

Wer bringt denn nun Licht ins Dunkel???
-----------------------------------

Grüße von Doris
 die sich eh nicht alle Pflanzennamen merken kann

​


----------



## sister_in_act (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel<=>Wassersellerie*

SOOO

wens interessiert..
ich hab mal einiges zu Wasserfenchel zusammengetragen:



Oenanthe crocata 

Toxizität
Weidevieh verendet nach dem Genuß des Krautes unter Krämpfen und Lähmungen. Die Wurzel der Rebendolde ist besonders giftig. Eine Berührung der frischen Wurzeln mit den Händen kann einen heftig juckenden Ausschlag verbunden mit einer Schwellung des Gesichtes, Fieber usw. zur Folge haben. Vergiftungen mit der Pflanze sind bei Kindern und Erwachsenen vor allem deshalb vorgekommen, weil die Wurzel mit Sellerie, Karotten oder anderen eßbaren Wurzeln verwechselt worden war.


aus:http://www.madaus.de/Oenanthe-crocata.1251.0.html

Oenanthe aquatica
 Die Pflanze enthält Oenanthotoxin.
Eine Vergiftung mit Wasserfenchel ist durch Verwechslung mit der Wilden Möhre möglich. 
Es kann zu Krampfanfällen kommen; die Symptome einer Wasserfenchelvergiftung sind mit einer Vergiftung durch Wasserschierling vergleichbar, wenn auch milder. 

aus:http://www.botanikus.de/Gift/wasserfenchel.html

oenanthe javanica

http://www.google.de/images?hl=de&r...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CD0QsAQwAw

hier sieht man dann auch *unseren* Fenchel...

oenanthe stolonifera
http://www.mediterrane-kraeuter.de/vwasserfenchel.html


Oenanthe fistulosa --Röhriger Wasserfenchel

 aus : http://www.giftpflanzen.com/oenanthe_fistulosa.html


wenns  keinen interessiert kanns auch gelöscht werden 

würde mich interessieren, ob das eventuell fischgiftig ist. habe nichts entsprechendes gefunden

lb grüße ulla


----------



## Casybay (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel<=>Wassersellerie*

Hi Ulla,
hoffentlich NICHT löschen!
Das Thema kommt bestimmt irgentwann mal wieder hoch, sodass es gut ist, wenn Andere danach stöbern können. Auch Bilder sind SEHR hilfreich.


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel<=>Wassersellerie*

 sowas wird hier bestimmt nicht gelöscht


----------



## Nymphaion (14. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Wasserfenchel<=>Wassersellerie*

Hallo,

das Problem der ähnlichen Bilder liegt daran dass alle Pflanzen von denen ihr sprecht Doldenblütler sind. Die haben einfach sehr ähnliche Blätter.

Der deutsche Name 'Sellerie' ist nur für die Gattung Apium richtig. Apium repens wird hin und wieder für Teiche angeboten, müsste aber richtig als 'Kriechender Sellerie' übersetzt werden.

Die Gattung Oenanthe heisst auf Deutsch 'Wasserfenchel' mit diversen Vornamen. Es waren hier Bilder von Oenanthe javanica 'Flamingo', Oenanthe stolonifera und Oenanthe fistulosa zu sehen. Oenanthe javanica (in der Wildform) und Oenanthe stolonifera sind sich so ähnlich, dass ich es nie wagen würde eine davon zu essen. Die eine ist nämlich ein Gemüse und die andere heftig giftig. Überhaupt sind die meisten Doldenblütler giftig, manche sogar tödlich giftig. Schierling gehört auch zu dieser Pflanzenfamilie und damit hat man Sokrates umgebracht. 

Wegen der Giftigkeit würde ich dafür plädieren die Namen von Gemüsen dafür überhaupt nicht mehr zu verwenden.


----------

